

Vannevar Bush - didn't invent the computer but did invent the hyperlink - mikejuk
http://www.i-programmer.info/history/8-people/364-vannevar-bush.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Yeah? So how come British Telecom's got the patent for it:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/06/19/bt_claims_ownership_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/06/19/bt_claims_ownership_of_hyperlinks/)

